# 2 fuseaux différents dans la barre des menus



## fromdisco (20 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour (ou bonsoir) c'est selon.

Connaissez vous un petit logiciel qui me permettrai d'avoir 2 fuseaux horaires différents dans ma barre de menu ?

En fait je travaille avec l'étranger et je souhaiterai avoir l'heure française et à côté un second fuseau horaire (sans passer par le DASH BOARD bien sûr)

La même chose sur mon iPhone me serait agréable (mais je me doute que je suis HS  )


Ma config : MBP 13" Core I5 sous 10.6.8 (et bientôt LION)


----------



## mattoto (21 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour

Hummm perso à par le dashboard je vois pas trop :s


Réponse inutile je sais, mais c'est le principe de l'accusé de réception


----------



## Romaric. (21 Octobre 2011)

http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/mettre-2-fuseaux-horaires-differents-sur-la-barre-de-menu-302357.html 

http://forums.macg.co/customisation/comment-avoir-deux-horloges-dans-la-barre-doutil-266965.html

?


----------

